# Tiny black blood sucking things on snake



## chippie (Mar 30, 2008)

We have a Egyption type snake called 'Charlie' lol. Can't really remember what kind.

We haven't had him for long and he is eating fine just tiny mice but every time we get him out to clean him there are tiny biddie things on him. The only thing he has for his bedding is kitchen roll. We scrub him etc but they keep returning. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

theyre mites from what it sounds like im not sure what you can do, theres a thread on here about mite treatment i think... ill go look!!!


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/32336-mite-treatments.html

there you go!!


xxxx
Jess


----------



## Shey (Mar 24, 2008)

first you would probably want to remove the snake from the enclosure he's in then bathe him for at least a good 1/2 hour in warm water after his bath spray him with reptile mite removal and put him into a different enclosure/container with things that he has never came in contact with. I've never had to deal with mites myself, hopefully others will have more answers! good luck
: victory:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Certinaly sounds like mites
Depending on the size of the snake and what snake it is heres what needs to be done. 

Put the snake in a plastic RUB (really usefull box) with air holes. 
With some tepid water and a tiny tiny drop of washing up liquid. 
Only deap enough to cover his body 
Let him soak for at least half hour.
Make sure you keep an eye on him. 

Remove him from the tub and rub him over with olive oil on a piece of kitchen roll. 
This should remove most of the mites off his scales.


Now for the viv 
Your going to need to throw everything out that cant be baked in the oven or boiled. 

You will need to clean the viv with a bleach and hot water soulution 1 part bleach to a bucket of boiling water

You will need to repeat both the snake and the viv every day. 

If that dont work then take the snake to the vets for them to give you some frontline and they can tell you how to apply it to the snake. 

Please dont just go out and get frontline as it can be very harmfull if used incorrectly.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Faith said:


> Put the snake in a plastic RUB (really usefull box) with air holes.
> With some tepid water and a tiny tiny drop of washing up liquid.
> Only deap enough to cover his body
> Let him soak for at least half hour.
> ...


Please do not do this! Oil should never be applied to a damp/wet snake as this traps the remaining water under the scales. This can lead to blisters, scale rot, all kinds of nastiness! 

Soapy water, OR olive oil applied to a completely dry snake. Either will suffocate the mites present on the snake itself. But please don't combine the two methods.

Also, when cleaning the viv you need to treat the outside of the viv as well as the inside - and be aware that snake mites can lay their eggs elsewhere. If you have a steam cleaner, it's worth going over the rest of the room too.


----------



## chippie (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks that explains a lot and different ways of treating him I look into all the way you have mentioned.

Thanks


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

I use Beaphar Insect Spray...

Its about £6 a bottle ( small but worth it )

Was only vet prescribed but recently came onto the open market..

Directions Of Use

Bathe the snake in warm water for about 30 minutes and then dry him / her off, Spray the snake from head to toe ( specially under the throat ) I put mine in a exo-terra faunarium and spray in there gettin a small layer of the spray on the bottom of it so the snake slivers through it themselves thus leaving you not havin to struggle to get to the underside of the snake...

Leave it in it for about 5 minutes and return to the viv after disinfection of the viv and equipment. This will also kill any of the mites that are left in the viv when they come in contact with the snake.

TAKEN FROM BEAPHAR

Insect Spray (50ml) 
















Insect Spray is an approved Veterinary Medicine for use in the UK under the Small Animal Exemption Scheme. It is effective against a wide range of ticks and mites, including snake mites, red mites and subcutaneous species. Symptoms of mite infections are listlessness and decreased activity, a dull appearance and crusting of the scales. *Content:* 50 ML *Packed in:* 1 *Product number: * 18595


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

amanda75 said:


> Please do not do this! Oil should never be applied to a damp/wet snake as this traps the remaining water under the scales. This can lead to blisters, scale rot, all kinds of nastiness!
> 
> Soapy water, OR olive oil applied to a completely dry snake. Either will suffocate the mites present on the snake itself. But please don't combine the two methods.
> 
> Also, when cleaning the viv you need to treat the outside of the viv as well as the inside - and be aware that snake mites can lay their eggs elsewhere. If you have a steam cleaner, it's worth going over the rest of the room too.


The washing up liquid would be to break the surface of the water. 
Should have mentioned drying the snake. Sorry


----------



## babyburm (Apr 19, 2007)

we find the only thing that ever properly get rid of mites is FRONT LINE, ya just got to be careful around the cloca, put some on a cloth and wipe the snake. also wipe around the viv.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

babyburm said:


> we find the only thing that ever properly get rid of mites is FRONT LINE, ya just got to be careful around the cloca, put some on a cloth and wipe the snake. also wipe around the viv.


 
Do you dilute it or just use it as it is?


----------

